# need....open....water...



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

suppose I could drive around for a few hours hitting the usual spots in search of a hole in an otherwise frozen river. maybe break the ice like we used to do in the old days...ugh.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Patricio said:


> suppose I could drive around for a few hours hitting the usual spots in search of a hole in an otherwise frozen river. maybe break the ice like we used to do in the old days...ugh.


I'm thinking about doing the same thing on the Chag. I scoped it out yesterday and I am pretty sure you could find a couple of spots that might be worth while. I'm thinking going solo with the ice is prob not a good idea though.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Ever hear of a river called the cuyahoga? She doesn't freeze! Shhhhhhh


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Patricio said:


> suppose I could drive around for a few hours hitting the usual spots in search of a hole in an otherwise frozen river. maybe break the ice like we used to do in the old days...ugh.


I thought that you were banned?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

!#you wish. my reports and library of knowledge are indispensable here.!#


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Patricio said:


> !#you wish. my reports and library of knowledge are indispensable here.!#


Hhhhmmmmmmm


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

"need....open....water..." 

well, you got your wish


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Indeed wide open turd water


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Patricio said:


> !#you wish. my reports and library of knowledge are indispensable here.!#


Yeah very true. Just like your avatar.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Lundfish said:


> Yeah very true. Just like your avatar.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey ...I like that avatar...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OldSteelGuy (Dec 13, 2008)

I live about 3 hours away from the Chagrin. Its difficult for me to get over there and just browse around. Has all this rain blown out the ice. Is it likely the river will open up in a few days?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

yes. the rivers are high. and it looks as though by the time they water drops to fishable levels, they will have once again frozen over.


----------

